# How Good Is My Graphics Card?



## Trent5281 (Apr 11, 2008)

I was wandering if someone could tell me how good my graphics card is?The reason I ask is because I've just bought a new computer which was a big step up from my old one & I've started to get right back into gameing.

I'd like to know whether the graphics card I have is going to be good enough to handle some serious shoot em ups/games. Oh by the way my graphics card is ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series. I've always used Geforce's before & have a better idea of whats good & whats not in geforce terms. ATI radeon is all new to me. 

Also it says I have ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series is that just one card? Sounds like I have 3.lol 

Lastly if you had to compare my graphics card with a Geforce if similar standing, which Geforce would it be?

I would appreciate anyones input.Thanks.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's pretty low end. Good for 2D work and viewing media, but not for modern games.


----------



## Trent5281 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok thanx. My last computer was really rubbish and i only had a geforce 2. Am I to take it that this new card is considerably better than that one?

Also, what card would you recommend?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

x1050 = about a geforce 6200

Yea its better then a geforce 2. Perfectly fine for movies , regular pc use , or 2001-2004 games. But we would need to know the make and model pc if you want to upgrade.


----------



## Trent5281 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok thankyou,I'm not to sure of the make & model because it doesn't say anywhere on the case/computer. All I have is a motherboard booklet & a boot cd. I can tell ya the booklet says M2N-MX SE motherboard user guide X series with ASUS in the top corner. The only other info I can find is My computer properties where it says I have an AMD processor,2GB ram & 2.21GHZ running XP Service pack 3. The guy in the shop said that I have PCI express which i think has somthing to do with the graphics card.

Could I ask you what you'd recommend to use for a graphics card? Im getting back into my shoot em ups e.t.c. & want to have a pretty good g.card.

Thanks for reply.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Do this , download everest in my sig and install it. Then run the report tool and post the report here. That will give us the exact specs.

Can't recommend a card till I know whats in the pc. And unfortunately since it not a brand name I don't know what power supply is in it. Meaning your going to have to open it up and look at the sticker on the powersaupply. This will let us know if the pc can handle a high end gpu or just mid to low range ones.


----------



## Trent5281 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thats cool, I don't mind opening it up. I downloaded Everest, what a useful program. I hope I done the right scan for you to have a look at. Ive attached it with this post.

So just to clarify would it help if i opened up my pc & jotted down the info on the power supply?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

It would , it will say the brand name and wattage. Also it will say how many amps are on the 12v rail. post that too


----------



## Trent5281 (Apr 11, 2008)

Does the picture that i have attached provide the info you require to help me?

Regards.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Unfortunately that power supply is a bit weak for anything recent. For AGP cards you need at least 20a on the +12v rail. Your PSU supplies 15a max. For PCI-Express you need a minimum of 26a on the +12v rail.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Yea that power supply would only power low end cards like whats in it.


----------



## Trent5281 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok,its a good job I spoke to you then because I was looking to buy a new graphics card.

So just to make sure, In your opinion would I not be able to buy somthing like a a geforce 8600 or 8400 (I think thats the right numbers)? If the answer is no please can you tell me what I could get away with using?

I appreciate all your advice so far.ray:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

With the psu you have , what you got now is what you can get away with. You would have to upgrade the psu as well for anything else.


----------



## Trent5281 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok, thanks alot. I will have a word with my local computer whizz kid to see about upgrading psu. I do most of the installing of hardware on my pc but I know my limits & I think changing the PSU would be a little out of my league.

Thanks also to ebackhus for your reply, wishing you both some good karma.

Thanks again.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Feel free to stop on by again should you have any further questions or just wanna chat. :wave:


----------



## Trent5281 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Alot.


----------

